# Epiphone Explorer 1984?



## Adonai678 (Nov 30, 2009)

This cant be true.

NEW GIBSON EPIPHONE 84 REISSUE EXPLORER GUITAR HETFIELD - eBay (item 400088325204 end time Dec-07-09 21:22:21 PST)

Can it be?


----------



## Adonai678 (Dec 1, 2009)

My Fellow James Hetfield Wanna-bes.

IT IS TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Epiphone 1984 Explorer Reissue Electric Guitar | Sam Ash Music 1-800-4-SAMASH


I  simultaneously.

P.S.

Im a cheap bitch so this heaven for me.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Dec 1, 2009)

I always thought Hetfield's white Explorer looked awesome. I'd be all over this if I could spare the cash. Good luck if you're bidding on it!


----------



## redlol (Dec 2, 2009)

que ss.org metallica tribute band formation


----------



## redlol (Dec 2, 2009)

que ss.org metallica tribute band formation


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Dec 2, 2009)

any hetfield wannabe (like me  ) worth their salt would not even dare pick up an epiphone in the hope of copying him. ESP, LTD or nothing. Its only hetfield-esque in that its a white explorer with EMGs

although it is a mighty fine bargain though


----------



## Adonai678 (Dec 2, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> any hetfield wannabe (like me  ) worth their salt would not even dare pick up an epiphone in the hope of copying him. ESP, LTD or nothing. Its only hetfield-esque in that its a white explorer with EMGs
> 
> although it is a mighty fine bargain though


I normally dont mess with epiphones but for some reason i am stumped by it.

I MUST HAVE IT! NO MATTER WHAT!





redlol said:


> que ss.org metallica tribute band formation


Haha



AvantGuardian said:


> I always thought Hetfield's white Explorer looked awesome. I'd be all over this if I could spare the cash. Good luck if you're bidding on it!


THNX!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 2, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> any hetfield wannabe (like me  ) worth their salt would not even dare pick up an epiphone in the hope of copying him. ESP, LTD or nothing. Its only hetfield-esque in that its a white explorer with EMGs


 
Unless they want to be the "pre-Justice" era Hetfield.. in which case a Gibson or Epi would be more acceptable


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Dec 2, 2009)

ah touche my friend, however his pre-justice era EXs did not have EMGs... and a different control config to the epi in question 

although as the Gibson being held by James in the photo says, "so what"

for $700 I hope someone here snaps that epi up, regardless of how suited it is for het wannabe-ism

offtopic edit: I just noticed, is that a faith no more t-shirt I spy?


----------



## Adonai678 (Dec 2, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> ah touche my friend, however his pre-justice era EXs did not have EMGs... and a different control config to the epi in question
> 
> although as the Gibson being held by James in the photo says, "so what"
> 
> ...


Looks like they took the body off of an EXP 200  for the epi 1984


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 2, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> ah touche my friend, however his pre-justice era EXs did not have EMGs... and a different control config to the epi in question
> 
> although as the Gibson being held by James in the photo says, "so what"
> 
> ...




yes thats a FNM tee! James was and still is a FNM fan, in fact, Jim martin used to hang out with Metallica!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 2, 2009)

sPliNtEr_777 said:


> ah touche my friend, however his pre-justice era EXs did not have EMGs... and a different control config to the epi in question


 
You're right about the control configuration being different.. 
however, James replaced the stock Gibson pickups with EMGs later on, before switching to ESP guitars.
That first pic that i showed was just really old, before the pickup swap.



Monty Jay said:


> James' is a stock 1984 Gibson Explorer in cream white, Gibson 500T in the bridge and a Gibson 496R in the neck, and a stop tailpiece, tune o matic bridge. *These were later changed to EMG pickups.*


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 2, 2009)

I think my friend can benefit from this:






Yeah, I can see him with a white explorer.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome, now make me a black one


----------



## explorer666 (Jan 1, 2010)

actually..epiphone get put down a lot....i have been playing for 23 years and i have had a lot of guitars....i just bought this one from sam ash...and it played and sounds amazing...one of the more solid guitars around i seen...pretty much a diamond in the rough.....i love it


----------



## Splees (Jan 3, 2010)

The body doesn't look right.


----------



## reptillion (Jan 3, 2010)

its a white explorer with emgs, right? couldnt you just pickup swap another gibson/epi?


----------



## explorer666 (Jan 3, 2010)

what doesnt look right about it.....all i know is itsounds great plays great...and stays in tune


----------



## Splees (Jan 3, 2010)

Other than the control layout from an esp? The body looks quite different than the original 84 version. I'm not trying to knock it or anything. I just wish they didn't advertise it as an 84 reissue. That's all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2010)

reptillion said:


> its a white explorer with emgs, right? couldnt you just pickup swap another gibson/epi?



Not for that price.


----------



## Splees (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah it's a good deal.


----------

